# Lizards eating my bees. Anyway to get rid of lizards?



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I don't worry about them. They can't eat enough to make a difference, and I'm betting they scavenge more crawlers and sick bees more than anything helping get rid of some of the disease pressure.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Move north. No lizards eating bees up this way.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

JRG - thanks for the information. That is what I want to believe but a 2nd opinion does help.

As for your invite, jwc, thanks but no thanks. I love your country -to visit - but not to live there. Would be best for me and my girls, wife and daughter, and my bees to stay here in the "deep south". Though I can send you some lizards if you want once I caught them.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Ten below here last night - boy, do I miss living in the Tropics on a day like today. I adore lizards - the closest we come is a red eft. And those just don't have the attitude of a _lizard_. 

Enj.


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

Sticky traps or double sided tape? But you may catch more bees then lizards.

We have dragon flies here that like my bees. I like them more then lizards and dont worry much. Add another hive to make up the difference.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

AAIndigo said:


> Sticky traps or double sided tape? But you may catch more bees then lizards.


If I feel the lizards are going to be a problem likely I will just get my old pellet gun out and pop them off the hive stand. This close to Christmas I will call a truce and let them alone, for now.


----------



## tropicalbees (Oct 12, 2016)

What kind of lizards are hanging around your bees? I've heard about toads which love bees, but not lizards.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The blue striped belly lizards. I have them getting bees too. They don't get many, I'm not worried about them. I think they are kind of cute and are doing no serious damage to my hives.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The garter snakes will take care of those lizards if you're not afraid of snakes.
I'm not sure if snakes will eat bees though. They are not poisonous so don't worry!


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Groundhwg said:


> If I feel the lizards are going to be a problem likely I will just get my old pellet gun out and pop them off the hive stand. This close to Christmas I will call a truce and let them alone, for now.


Pellet gun would be a way more humane option than a sticky trap. I understand the need to eliminate pests from time to time but I hate sticky traps. I hate to see anything stuck and suffering in one. With that said I would love to have lizards running around. I think they're cool, but I love all reptiles. I have always had at least one reptile for a pet most of my life. 
http://www.homeremediescare.com/16-...e-remedies-to-get-rid-of-lizards-infestation/
Found this maybe something here you can try.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I had a lizerd living in an empty hive right by my bees. It did seem like the wasp moved out of that hive after the lizard started hanging there. I also had a preying mantis set up shop right at the entrance of one hive and the dragon flys were plentifull and some times would land on the lid and sit and I had a couple of humming birds checking out the hives. It must be tough to be a bee. I smashed the preying mantis an left the lizard.
Cheers
gww


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have lots of lizards here and they hang around my hives but all I see them getting is a few crawlers on the ground.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

beepro said:


> The garter snakes will take care of those lizards if you're not afraid of snakes.
> I'm not sure if snakes will eat bees though. They are not poisonous so don't worry!


So I got bees and lizards have moved in, get a snake to feed on the lizards then I will need a mongoose to catch to snake, then a dog to chase the mongoose, then …….

Think I will just let them, the lizards, be and let nature take it's course.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The garter snake should keep the lizard away. When there are frogs then the snakes will come; when there
are snakes then the rats will be gone. There is a balancing force in the Universe to keep everything in check.
You might want to look into the rubber snake with glowing LED lights one its eyes.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Here in north Florida I have the little geckos that hang out on the hives, never saw them take a bee. I hope they are getting the SHB's and small roaches I see around the hives. I have noticed the bees seem to ignore the lizards.


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

I encourage them. My best colony just happens to be in a spot that was leveled by piling up rocks on the low side, then a pallet on top of that. Perfect lizard habitat as it turns out. I don't think the lizards eat many bees. Like Skip I am hoping they like the SHBs.


----------



## blazeaglory (Mar 1, 2021)

I know this is an older thread but PLEASE DO NOT KILL BLUE BELLY OR OTHER LIZARDS! The Blue Bellies especially! PLEASE DONT USE STICKY TAPE TO KILL ANYTHING! Its a horrible way to torture something. It kills slowly and painfully. Blue Belly Lizards are a BLESSING! I have them at my house and have never had any problems with them for the last 50 years. They keep roaches at bay as well as ticks, fleas and other bad bugs. They never come in the house unless they are juvenile and even then I just scoop them up and place back outside.









They have an enzyme in their blood that kills Lyme disease in ticks and they feed on mostly bugs we don't want. They don't usually eat bees but if they did it wouldn't be many. Also, Praying Mantis are a BENEFICIAL insect. Best to just leave them alone unless they start to destroy a hive which I don't know is even possible.

What is with human nature to want to kill everything right away? Did anyone ever stop to think that maybe, just maybe, there are beneficial mammals? Beneficial insects? Beneficial weeds? Etc, etc, etc... Who would want to get rid of Blue Belly Lizards? Like eradicate from JUST YOUR YARD? Or the surrounding area? Its impossible and not recommended as they are BENEFICIAL to the garden. No offense to anyone but stay thine hand of vengeance on the little things in this world for a moment of reflection. I'm glad the OP actually came here to ask first instead of doing the usual kill kill kill first haha


----------



## blazeaglory (Mar 1, 2021)

gww said:


> I had a lizerd living in an empty hive right by my bees. It did seem like the wasp moved out of that hive after the lizard started hanging there. I also had a preying mantis set up shop right at the entrance of one hive and the dragon flys were plentifull and some times would land on the lid and sit and I had a couple of humming birds checking out the hives. It must be tough to be a bee. I smashed the preying mantis an left the lizard.
> Cheers
> gww


 Wasps are horrible creatures and thrill kill. I came out one morning to find 18 DEAD MONARCH CATEPILLARS!! Every one had been chopped up into multiple pieces by ONE WASP! It didnt even eat them. It had eaten half of one and was just hanging out admiring its kills when I dispatched it. Problem with wasps, paper wasps especially, is that they love building nests in dry places off the ground, mainly around the eaves of homes. Home owners seem to never knock down or kill colonies in my area anymore so paper wasps proliferate during late Spring and Summer. I used to leave them alone until I realized how much damage they can do. They kill whatever they can.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Groundhwg said:


> Anyway to get rid of lizards?
> 
> Thankful to not have the problems of snow and ice so many are getting now and till March or April but no cold weather can leave you with other pests and problems. Here in SE Alabama a low of 35 this morning and high tomorrow of 76 so some critters other than my bees are still very active. Last Monday, December the 12th, I placed some sugar blocks on each of my hive to ensure they have plenty of groceries and spotted a large lizard between the bottom board and the hive stand of one hive. Could not get to it so I just smoked it some as it ran further back below the hive. :waiting:
> 
> Did not think much more about it until yesterday when I was filling the water bucket that I have next to my hives and saw a smaller and different lizard run across one of the hive stands with a bee half way in its mouth. Is there any way to caught or kill the pest? :scratch: Can they even eat enough bees to matter? If they would grab other varmints, like small hive beetles, that would be good but they have set-up their hunting ground on the outside of the hives and seem to be just targeting my bees. 🇰🇳


lizard stew
lizard soup
grilled lizard
Lizard pot pie
Lizard tacos

.....

GG


----------

